# Can you help me out?



## daveyvisser (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi,

I’m studying Sport Marketing & Management in the Netherlands in Rotterdam and I am busy with my research so I can graduate in June. 

I’m doing research for the golf market especially golf balls and I’m searching for some answers to the following questions. Can you please answer them for me?

Do you always play with a certain brand?

-	Yes 
-	No

Where do you buy your golf balls?

-	Online
-	Offline

How often do you buy golf balls?

-	Once a week
-	Every two weeks
-	Every month
-	Every one to three months
-	Every three to six months
-	Every six to nine months
-	Every nine to twelve months

I hope to see a lot of results, thanks in advance!

Kind regards


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

daveyvisser said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’m studying Sport Marketing & Management in the Netherlands in Rotterdam and I am busy with my research so I can graduate in June.
> 
> ...


1) No

2) Offline

3) One to three months


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

yes
offline
6-9mths


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

No, any brand will suffice, but I do have a favorite. WalMart (offline) is easier on the pocket book. probably every 6-9 months. When I do buy, I usually purchase 3 or 4 dozen at a time. 

I am surprised as part of your "marketing" research, that you do not ask how much a golfer spends on golf balls. :dunno:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

no I have favs but they are different brands
offline i have brought online before to but mostly off.
6-9 months


----------

